# Raleigh Sojourn VS Jamis Coda Elite Sizing



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

For those of you willing to indulge me, please visit the Raleigh Sojourn and Jamis Coda Elite pages and tell me what you think is the best match of Sojourn size to the 21.5 Coda Elite size...


http://www.raleighusa.com/items.asp?deptid=5&itemid=427

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/08_bikes/08codaelite.html#


----------

